# Hotel Posada Verano, Majorca, Jun14



## The Wombat (Jun 20, 2014)

*Visited this place whilst abroad in Majorca recently… Much to the objection of Mrs The Wombat!

Only a little history on this one. I have found it was a 1 star hotel family run business, and had 32 bedrooms and a bar. I estimate it closed in 2012 – the metal balconies were still there then. Don’t know why it closed, but can only assume it went bankrupt due to other hotels being closer to town, and with better facilities for the price. The rooms were Not spacious, but the views across the Bay de Pollenca from the upper bedrooms were good.

I was surprised at how wide open this site was, and was inevitably stripped bare.

Not as epic as the other site I visited, the derelict nightclub / theatre “es foguero”, but a nice mooch all the same.
Explore on my own.*












the bar






























room with a sea view





view from a room




















thanks for looking


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 22, 2014)

Amazing views,I suppose it will be redeveloped when the cash starts flowing again!!


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 1, 2014)

Sweet! With the concrete frame in tact it wouldn't take too much to redo it to a basic level! 
Bit different from our rainy splores!


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 5, 2014)

Gotta love a holiday hotel. You think this one was stripped, wait till you see mine


----------

